# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Maternidade do Coral - Selected Reef Tank Abril/Maio 11

## Ricardo Pinto

*Maternidade do Coral - Reefforum / H2O Selected Reef Tank, Abril/Maio de 2011.*

_É com enorme prazer que partilho convosco o Selected Reef Tank - Maternidade de Coral, do Machado de Sousa. Um sistema com qualidade muito acima da média, em qualquer parte do mundo - superior aos alemães de quem eu tanto gosto de falar. 

O artigo em inglês no H2O + Something:
Coral Maternity

E a versão Portuguesa aqui neste tópico, o artigo é da autoria do Machado de Sousa, as fotos são do André Silvestre.

Muito obrigado aos dois, ao Machado pela amabilidade em partilhar connosco o seu sistema, e ao André pelas fotos. 

Espero que apreciem.
Um abraço,
Ricardo Pinto_


*Maternidade do Coral*



*Introdução
*Foi com muita satisfação que recebi a notícia da escolha do meu Fringing Reef Tank (ex “tanque Maternidade” da Maternidade do Coral) para aquário do mês do H2O+ Something. Merecidamente ou não, quero agradecer a escolha de um dos aquários da minha farm para ser destacado neste BLOG.

*My story in aquariums*
Foi há cerca de 20 anos que montei o meu primeiro aquário. Era um aquário de 100 litros, com guppies e mantive-o durante cerca de 1 ano. Cansei-me dos guppies e virei-me para bettas, plecostmus, Colisas, etc., mantendo-me por aí por mais um ano. 

Certo dia vi um aquário com anémonas e palhaços numa loja na Serra das Minas, e a partir dessa data mudei a minha paixão para os salgados.
Não era fácil a montagem de um aquário de água salgada há cerca de 18 anos. Naquela altura rareava a bibliografia estrangeira e era nula a nacional sobre o assunto. A internet era ainda coisa do futuro e eu não encontrava companhons de route para a caminhada que me esperava. 

Subscrevi algumas revistas estrangeiras, tais como a Tropical Fish Hobbyist (americana), Aquarium Magazine (francesa), entre outras, com vista a adquirir alguns conhecimentos.

Acabei por montar um aquário de água salgada de 450 litros, e povoei-o com anémonas e palhaços, como não podia deixar de ser. Na filtragem optei pelo método Berlim, que era o que estava em voga na altura na manutenção de aquários de recife. 

Fui acrescentando corais moles e peixes e não tardei a aperceber-me de que nem todos os peixes de que eu gostava eram reef safe. 

À custa de muita conversa lá consegui a anuência da patroa para deixar passar, porta adentro, mais um aquáriozito igual ao existente, ou seja, de 450 litros, destinado a receber os peixes que não compatíveis com os corais. Assim, passei a ter no canto da sala, dois aquários de 450 litros cada, dispostos em L, sendo um de corais e um outro Fish Only, servidos por uma sump comum de 100 litros, o que perfazia um total de 1,000 litros brutos. 

Para melhorar a filtragem do sistema fiz duas caixas de vidro, pouco profundas e baixas, com os comprimentos dos aquários, e coloquei-as nas partes superiores das traseiras dos aquários, enchi-as de areia e aí plantei algumas sementes de mangue (cânulas), fazendo circular por aí a água dos aquários. Ao fim de algum tempo já tinha duas floreiras de mangal nas traseiras dos aquários. Para que os mangues não atingissem o tecto da sala - e não esbarrassem com os HQI de 150 W que os iluminavam - tive que aprender a técnica dos bonsais para impedi que crescessem demasiado.

Sempre que podia viajava até à Alemanha, França, Itália e Espanha para visitar Feiras e Exposições e conhecer aquários particulares. O meu objectivo era tomar contacto com o que se ia fazendo lá fora, buscar contributos e influências para o desenvolvimento do hobby e adquirir alguns corais e equipamentos, já que por cá não se arranjava nada.

Decorreu pouco mais de um ano e o aquário de corais já se tornara demasiado pequeno para os animais que mantinha. Sabia que um aquário de SPS tinha diferentes exigências de um aquário Fish Only e que manter um aquário com SPS (com um nível baixo de nutrientes) e um Fish Only (com peixes lambões e bem alimentados), comungando de uma sump comum, era missão impossível com os escumadores existentes nà altura.



Para resolver tal imbróglio decidi transformar o aquário Fish Only num aquário de LPS, mantendo o outro aquário albergando apenas SPS. Assim mantive os meus aquários de LPS e de LPS canto da sala de estar por mais de 14 anos.
Sempre tive por hábito adquirir corais pequenos e ainda assim os repartia para os ver crescer a partir de fragmentos cada vez mais pequenos. 
Arranjava sempre mais um espaço no substrato ou na decoração para fixar as pernadinhas de corais que eu ia obtendo a partir de cortes nos corais existentes ou provenientes de trocas com amigos.

Por divertimento comecei a fazer as primeiras reproduções de corais em tubos das floristas, a partir de fragmentos com um número muito pequeno de pólipos por fragmento de coral.

Certo dia, num convívio de amigos, como que por brincadeira, eu e o Zé Perpétua decidimos alugar uma garagem e montar uma farm. O local escolhido foi uma garagem em Massamá Norte, localizada a cerca de 25 Km da minha residência. Estivemos juntos durante alguns meses mas, por incompatibilidade nos objectivos de cada um e por razões económicas, chegámos a um acordo e acabei por ficar sozinho no projecto.

Desmantelei os aquários de casa e transferir todos os seres vivos aí existentes para o novo espaço. Os corais foram colocados num dos primeiros tanques a serem executados na farm o qual foi pomposamente baptizado de Maternidade. Os aquários executados posteriormente foram apelidados de Berçário (que recebia os fragmentos de corais vindos da Maternidade, fixados a tubos das floristas, na primeira fase de reprodução) e de Creches (que recebiam os bebés mais crescidos vindos do Berçário) e que aí eram aqui colocados para continuarem a crescer. 

Entretanto já decorreram mais de 4 anos e tem sido bastante gratificante para mim todo o tempo dedicado à montagem da farm e à reprodução de corais.

Quando meti em ombros este projecto defini um objectivo bem claro: produzir o maior número possível de gerações de corais. Neste momento posso afirmar que atingi plenamente o objectivo a que me tinha proposto. Os mais de 6,000 litros de aquários de que a Maternidade do Coral dispõe em tanques, com alturas máximas de 45 cm de altura de água, encontram-se actualmente repletos de corais!



*Aquarium set up date:*

O sistema de propagação de corais começou a ser montado há maisde quatro anos.  

*Aquarium data:*

O sistema é constituído por 6,000 litros de aquários e 2,000 litros de sump, totalizando  o sistema 8,000 litros brutos, assim distribuídos:

*Aquário de 650 litros (Maternidade)* – este aquário foi o primeiro tanque a ser montado no sistema e constituiu inicialmente o banco de corais da farm, recebendo todos os corais vindos da minha casa (quando deixei de ter corais em casa). Estas colónias-mãe deram origem à maior parte das descendências de corais existentes nas farm. Há cerca de 6 meses, este tanque deixou de ser o banco de corais da farm e passou a ser o meu reef, apelidado de _Fringing Reef Tank._



*Aquário de 450 litros do Berçário ( Nursery tank)* – neste tanque eram colocados os corais na primeira fase de reprodução  (pólipos, ou fragmentos de corais com vários pólipos, conforme se tratasse de corais com esclerites mais pronunciadas ou não). Actualmente recebe frags de corais provenientes de todos os aquários constituintes do sistema.

*Creches em distribuição vertical (Daycare tanks)*

Estes tanques encontram-se assentes numa estrutura metálica com três níveis, com dois aquários por nível. Destinavam-se a receber os “bebés” mais crescidos vindos do Berçário. Actualmente, recebem bebés de corais provenientes de todos os aquários do sistema. Volumes destes aquários:

Dois aquários de 780 litros cada  no nível superior = 1.760 litros 	Dois aquários de 780 litros cada  no nível intermédio = 1.760 litros 	Dois aquários de 780 litros cada  no nível inferior = 1.760 litros



*Aquário de 100 litros para corais recentemente fixados a bases* – Este aquário é anexo à sump e apresenta um fluxo de água laminar. Destina-se a receber os fragmentos de corais acabados de serem fixados às bases.

*Aquários de 200 litros (quarentena) –* Neste aquário são colocados os corais em tratamento ou em observação.

Todas as estruturas para suporte dos aquários foram executadas em tubos de ferro e levaram um tratamento anti-corrosão semelhante ao usado nos cascos dos navios. Foram metalizadas por imersão e aplicados primários à base de epoxy e levaram acabamentos finais com com tintas de poliuretano.

*Sump de 2,,000 litros* – Alberga todo o sistema de filtragem como a Rocha Viva, DSB, mangal, escumadores, desgaseificadores do reactor de cálcio, reactores de bio-peletes e de zeólitos, aquecedores, etc. 



*System parameters:*
		Ph = 7,9 quando acendem as luzes e 8,4 quando apagam
		Temp = 25⁰C quando acendem as luzes e 28⁰C quando apagam
		Salinity = 1.026
		Kh = 7
		Ca = 450 mg/l
		Mg = 1250 mg/l
		PO4 = 0,02 mg/l (fotómetro Phosfate low Range Meter, Martini MI 412)
		NO3 = 0,13 mg/l (laboratório)
		Other (optional): K= 400 mg/l


*Lightning* 

*Maternidade (actual Fringing Reef Tank)*

Duas calhais Infinity Vision (Sfiligoi). Cada calha é constituída por plasma 1 x 250W + 4 x T5 24W DeepBlue 20K (Sfiligoi). Temperatura de côr do sistema em  “full power”  compensada com 3 x Reef Blue AquaRay LED Lighting  50K (TMC ).  



*Restantes tanques*

Iluminação com calhas T5 constituída por Lumina 10 x 80W (Blau) e Stealth  12 x 80W (Sfiligoi) e calhas duplas T5 Tiger (Fernando Ribeiro).
Lâmpadas T5 da marca Korallen-Zucht ou Sfiligoi, combinadas com a seguinte sequência, de frente para trás:
 	Lâmpadas Korallen Zucht::  Coral Light New Generation 14 K - Coral Light  Fiji purple  - Coral Light super Blue - Coral Light New Generation 14 K - Coral Light  Fiji purple  - Coral Light super Blue …
 	Lâmpadas Sfiligoi: Ultra White 15K - Deep Blue 20K - CoralRed - Ultra White 15K - Deep Blue 20K - CoralRed…







*Fotoperíodo*
O foto período é de 10 horas. Para tirar partido da tarifa Bi-horária as lâmpadas acendem durante o período nocturno, 
10% das lâmpadas:	 22h  às  08h
90% restantes:		 23h às  07h


*Filtration & circulation* 

*Filtragem*
A filtragem de todo o sistema á comum e é efectuada com 150 Kg de Rocha Viva, 60 Kg de Areia Viva, Mangal com mais de 18 anos de idade, 2 escumadores interiores Deltec AP903 (para 2500 litros/cada), 2 escumadores interiores H&S 400-3xF5000 (para 7500 litros/cada), 1 reactor de Bio-pelets com 1000ml de mídea, dois tubos com 5 litros de zeolitos/cada alimentados por uma bomba Eheim 1260.









*Retorno*

*Maternidade (actual Fringing Reef tank):*bomba Deltec  HLP 5250 de  5,800 l/h
*Berçário (Nursery):* bomba Deltec  HLP 5250 de 5,800 l/h
*Creches (daycare tanks)* 

Dois aquários do nível superior:	bomba Red Dragon Titanium de 16,000 l/hDois aquários do nível intermédio: 	bomba Deltec HLP 8070 de 6,000 l/hDois aquários do nível inferior:	bomba Red Dragon de 12,000 l/h

*Aquário de 100 litros (frags):*	Alimentado por gravidade
*Aquário de 200 l (Quarentena):* Alimentado por gravidade


Circulação interna 
*Maternidade (Fringing Reef tank)*: Wavebox + Turbelle stream 6205 + polário 22ML 
*Berçário (Nursery):* 4 Nanostream 6055 + 1 Polário 22ML + 1 Aqua Bee 5000

*Creches (daycare tanks)*

Dois aquários do nível superior:4 Wavebox + 8 Turbelle stream  6205 + 2 Polario 22MLDois aquários do nível intermédio:4 Wavebox + 8 Turbelle stream  6205 + 2 Polario 22MLDois aquários do nível inferior: 2 Polario 22ML

*Aquário de 100 litros (frags):*	1 Eheim 1260 (close loop) + 1 Nanostream 6055

*Aquário de 200 l (quarentena):* 1 Nanostream 6055









*Other equipment* 

Durante muito tempo usei o “Full Balling” e há cerca de um ano passei a fornecer Cálcio, Alcalinidade e Magnésio ao sistema através de Reactor de Cálcio.
Passei a usar um Reactor de Cálcio Deltec PF 1370 (para aquários até 25,000 litros) carregado com 95 Kg de mídea da Deltec. O pH neste é reactor é controlado através de um medidor com controlador de PH da Aquamedic. 
Para proceder à desgaseificação do efluente do Reactor de Cálcio Deltec PF 1370 liguei em série um outro reactor de cálcio, o Deltec PF 1001 (para aquários até 5,000 litros), também carregado com 35 Kg de mídea da Deltec.  Para elevar o pH à saída deste reactor dedicado à desgasificação, faço ascender o seu efluente por um tubo de PVC de 90 mm de diâmetro e 1m de comprimento, carregado com cerca de 8 Kg de ARM (mídia à base de alga Halimeda fossilizada)
Não utilizo Reactor de Kalkwasser. 
O Profilux, controla o aquecimento e arrefecimento dos tanques bem como o sistema de alarmes por GSM que me envia SMS’s em caso de avaria do sistema ou falhas de energia.
O arrefecimento da água do sistema é garantido através de um ECO COOLER de 4 ventoínhas da Deltec, coadjuvado por um sistema de ar condicionado ambiente.




*Calcium & Alkalinity Supplementation:*

No caso de qualquer dos níveis ideais de Ca, kH ou o Mg  não serem garantidos pelo Reactor de Cálcio utilizo o método de Balling Light, São preparadas três soluções de água de osmose e Cloreto de Cálcio,, Bicarbonato de Sódio e Cloreto de Magnésio e dispensadas ao sistema através da  bomba doseadora de três vias Tec III da Grothec, programada para o efeito.

*Maintenance, Husbandry & Additives:*

*Daily*
Controlo visual dos equipamentos nomeadamente de bombas de circulação, bomba de reposição de água de evaporação, reactores de cálcio, temperatura, e dos seres vivos tais como peixes, corais e invertebrados, etc. Alimentação dos peixes alternanda com artémia enriquecida com alho, Aloe Vera ou omega 3, misys, Cyclopeeze, algas (Sea Veggies da Two Little Fishes), peletes da Hikari e da Grothec, etc. 

*Weekly*
Limpeza de escumadores e dos vidros dos aquários, testes de cálcio e alcalinidade, spray do mangal com água de osmose, alimentação dos corais com 30 gotas de Coral Vitalizer da Korallen Zucht e 30 gotas Aminoácidos (AAHC) da Korallen Zucht. Alimento pouco os corais porque os sedimentos em suspensão na coluna de água, originados pelas fezes dos peixes, são um óptimo alimento e existe em quantidade suficiente para os corais.



*Every two weeks*
Adiciono 6 ampolas Biodigest + 2 ampolas Bioptim PRO da Prodibio 

*Monthly*
TPA’s com aspiração de sedimentos, recarga de reactores de cálcio e/ou biopelets do reactor respectiuvo e mudas de carvão.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Inhabitants:*

*Peixes*

*Maternidade*
20 Pseudoanthias squanipinnis, 5 Anthias evansi, 5 Cromis viridis, Zebrasoma flavescens, Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis, Neocirrhitus armatus, Paracanthurus hepatus, Corythoichthys intestinalis, Pteroapogon kauderni



*Berçário*
Ctenochaetus striatus striatus, Zebrassoma scopas,  Zebrasoma desjardini, Pseudocheilinus hexataenia, Corythoichthys intestinalis, Acreichtys tomentosus

*Duas creches do nível superior*
Acanthurus tenenti, Acanthurus pyroferus (half black), Acanthurus leucosternon, Acanthurus olivaceus, Acreichtys tomentosus, Zebrassoma flavescens, Ctenochaetus binotatus, Salarias fasciatus

*Duas creches do nível intermédio*
Ctenochaetus strigosus, Zebrasoma flavescens, Z. veliferum, Acanthurus pyroferus (lemon peal), Paracanthurus hepatus, Cirrhilabrus aurantidorsalis

*Duas creches do nível inferior*
Acanthurus lineatus, Acanthurus coeruleus, Acanthurus pyroferus (half black), Salarias fasciatus,  Cirrhilabrus exquisitus, Oxycirrhites typus

*Quarentena*
Zebrassoma scopas, Zebrasoma flavescens, Acreichtys tomentosus

*Sump* 
1 Cromis viridis.

*Corais* 

*Maternidade, Berçário, Creches níveis superior e intermédio*
Acropora Formosa,  A.cervicornis, A grandis, A. aspera, A. teres, A. desalwii, A. nobilis, A. indonesia, A. valenciennesi, A. austera, A. donei, A. divaricata, A. cardus, A. torrersiana, A. glauca, A. wallaceae, A. lovelli, A. florida, A. forskali, A. microphthalma, A.loripes, A. yongei, A. hórrida, A. rosaria, A. túmida, A. samoensis,A. plumosa, A. bifurcata, A. hyacinthus, A. bushyensis, A. humilis, A. retusa, A. prolifera, A. gemmifera, A. dendrum, A. striata, A. multiacuta, A. speciosa, A. polystoma, A. convexa, A. acuminata, A. prostrata, A. millepora, A. pulchra, A. loisetteae, A. kimbeensis, A. parahemprichii,  A. robusta, A. exquisita, A. abrolhosensis, A. elegans, A. tenuis, A. vaughani, A. akajimensis, A. selago, A. hoeksemai, A. abrotanoides, A. schmitti, A. pectinatus, A. insignis, A. lokani, A. meridiana, A. ocelata, A. vermiculata, A. pharaonis, A. caroliniana, A.  scherzeriana,  A. nana, A. copiosa, A. brueggemanni, A. granulosa, A. monticulosa, A. palmerae, A. downingi, A. digitifera, A. jacquelineae, A. secale, A. nasuta, A. cerealis, A. valida, A. gomezi, A. pruinosa, A. globiceps, A. plana, A. echinata, A. subulata, A. elseyi, T. reniformis, Turbinaria mesenterina, Montipora foliosa, M. cactus, M. digitata, M. porites, M. australiensis, M. meandrina, M. samarensis, M. mactanensis, M. venosa, M. caliculata, M. hispida, M. spumosa, M. aequituberculata, M. confusa, M. undata, M. vietnamensis, M. delicatula, M. capricornis, Seriatopora histrix, S. caliendrum, Pocilopora damicornis, P. verrucosa,  Psamacora contigua, Porites lutea, Pavona cactus, P. decussata, P. varians, Hydnophora grandis.


























*Invertebrados* 
Odontodactylus scyllarus (giant mantis), Stenopus hispidus, 3 Lysmata amboinensis,  3 L. debelius, Aliotis asiinina (abalone), Cyprea moneta, 150 Trochus histrio, 150 Cetithium spp.,Linkia laevigata, Percnon gibbesi, Mithraculus sculptus,   Actinodiscus barbadensis,  A. contabulatus,  A. corolla, A. mutabilis, A. mascarenensis, A.  italicus, A. javanicus, A. philippinarum

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Problems that you have through the years*
Como referi atrás, tive dois aquários na sala durante mais de 14 anos, dispostos em L, que juntamente com a sump totalizava 1000 litros. Os aquários não eram furados e o retorno era efectuado através de sifões. Para evitar o transbordo dos aquários montei um Water Level Alarm da Tunze (sistema electrónico para desligar as bombas de retorno em caso de aumento fortuito do nível da água nos aquários). Tive várias inundações na sala por desferrarem os sifões ou por as sondas do sistema Water Level Alarm não funcionarem (muitas vezes por causa dos caranguejos eremita que se penduravam nelas).

*Final Thoughts*
O número de aquariófilos de recife tem aumentado significativamente todos os anos em todo o mundo e, consequentemente, a pressão nos recifes de coral. A redução da massa de corais nos recifes, devido a factores naturais ou a factores antropgénicos, compromete a curto prazo a capacidade de reprodução dos corais na natureza pela via sexuada impedindo a renovação/recuperação dos recifes.
A sustentação do hobby a nível mundial passará inevitavelmente pela criação de muitas mais farms em todo o mundo. A Maternidade do Coral poderá ser um exemplo a seguir.













*Interview:*

*Occupation?*
Engenheiro civil

*Family/Single/kids?*
Casado com dois filhos 

*What/Who got you into the reef hobby?*
Fascínio pelas actividades ligadas ao mar.

*What are your expectations for this tank?*
Com este projecto-piloto pretendo adquirir a experiência e conhecimentos necessários para um dia poder montar uma farm de corais de grandes dimensões.

*What are your favorite fish and coral?*
Peixe favorito: Neocirrhitus armatus
Coral favorito: Seriatopora histrix 

*What is your dream setup tank?* 
Farm de SPS com o dobro de frags que tenho actualmente na Maternidade do Coral. 

*Which is your all time favorite aquarium(s)?* 
O Show tank de Thomas Pholl em Coburg, Alemanha, que tive a oportunidade de conhecer na companhia do meu grande amigo Carlos Marques, há cerca de 4 anos. Revisitámos o mesmo aquário há cerca de 2 anos e verificámos, com surpresa, que o mesmo acabou por perder grande parte do seu encanto, por falta de cuidado.






_Texto: Machado de Sousa
Fotos: André Silvestre_

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, é pena não se encontrar as mesmas cores ao vivo, o Machado uso maior parte luz branca para o crescimento.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: la Ricardo 

Fico contente por publicares este tópico sobre o "nosso Machado", particularmente por ser ele Português e estar a fazer um trabalho interessante e de valor reconhecido ... os Alemães só são o que são graças a boa vontade e espírito democrático e humanitário que lhes foi concedido depois do muito mal que fizeram, e não me reporto apenas a II guerra mundial!!! e assim lhes deu oportunidade de fazerem algo ... 
Tenho pena que este tópico não tenha sido a continuação deste outro tópico a dar destaque ao saber e capacidade Português! Propagação de corais no mundo de língua Portuguesa 			( 1 2 3) ... mas fico contente porque indirectamente lhe deste continuidade e oxalá mais exemplos destes possam continuar e possas publicar. De facto é um trabalho de grande mérito, o do Machado e o teu também de o divulgares, até porque o Machado é uma pessoa de grande valor e modéstia, uma a grande personalidade!
Óptimo trabalho Ricardo :Pracima: , força Machado :-), e Machado, espero que o frag que deste ao Sanjay Joshi e que ele conseguiu passar  :Wink:  tenha crescido tanto que agora frags "teus" desse frag que lhe deste sejam distribuídos por esse mundo fora. O "mundo" Português tem muito valor, a par ou ainda mais do que outros! 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Parabens!!!!! :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Até que enfim um Português publicado aqui no forum que em tudo tem valor,pela pessoa e pelos conhecimentos,devíamos dar valor ao que de melhor se faz por cá em vez de andarmos sempre a por os lá de fora a nossa frente,se não apoiarem o que é nosso nunca conseguiremos lá chegar,o que falta é o apoio de todos nós e todos juntos poderíamos fazer a diferença,mas continuamos a preferir o que fazem lá fora.....
Meus parabéns amigo Machado por mostrares ao mundo que somos também capazes de fazer bem e com grande qualidade.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Só uma dúvida em relação ao texto:

*Temp = 25⁰C quando acendem as luzes e 28⁰C quando apagam*

Isto é mesmo assim ou está ao contrário?

Quanto ao mais, não há palavras para o que se vê...

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Só uma dúvida em relação ao texto:
> 
> *Temp = 25⁰C quando acendem as luzes e 28⁰C quando apagam*
> 
> Isto é mesmo assim ou está ao contrário?
> 
> Quanto ao mais, não há palavras para o que se vê...


Bruno, julgo que seja mesmo assim.. Aliás tem lógica, com o calor produzido pela iluminação a temperatura aumenta..

Quanto ao artigo, Ricardo, parabéns mais uma vez pela tua dedicação mesmo estando longe de Portugal...  :Pracima: 

Do sistema, nem sei... è tudo tão bom e tão bem pensado que dá vontade de perguntar se é aqui em Portugal, se é na Alemanha ou nos States!!  :yb624:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Bruno, julgo que seja mesmo assim.. Aliás tem lógica, com o calor produzido pela iluminação a temperatura aumenta..


Tens razão, eu é que li mal, li 25 com as luzes acesas e 28 com elas apagadas, quando devia ser 25 no momento em que acendem e 28 no momento em que apagam.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá a todos,

Realmente é um sistema de tirar o chapeu! Já vi muito aquários e algumas Farms, mas ter tudo tão organizado e arrumado num espaço tão pequeno não é nada Facil.

Deixo aqui um grande abraço ao Ricardo PInto por nós trazer este sistema como aquário do mês e tambem quero deixar um grande abraço ao MAchado de Sousa pelo belo sistema que tem, sem dúvidas uma referência mundial.

abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meus caros amigos e companheiros Ricardo Pinto, Bruno Santos, Pedro Nuno Ferreira, Paulo Bravo, Bruno JR Silva e Carlos Basaloco, mesmo não merecendo agradeço os vossos generosos comentários. É nos apoios que sentimos no dia a dia que vamos buscar forças para não desistirmos dos nossos objetivos. 
Quero também agradecer ao H2 O + Something por ter selecionado a Maternidade do Coral para "Reef Tank Abril/Maio 11". Longa vida a este Blog  "made in Portugal"!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muitos parabens!
Está mesmo tudo 5 estrelas...
Ainda me lembro quando fui com o Diogo Lopes a tua casa e começaste a partir as montiporas que tinhas para nos dar pequenos frags!  :SbSourire: 
Ficámos os dois parvos a olhar para aqueles dois aquários espetaculares... e a pensar porque raio estavas a tirar frags para nós.
Toda aquela beleza e mestria simplesmente passaram para este espetacular sistema!
Parabens por tudo e que venha de lá a Farm com o dobro to tamnho!!  :yb677: 

Grande abraço e mais uma vez muitos parabens Machado de Sousa!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande Machado,  :Olá: 


Fui hoje contactado pelo blog da revista Advanced Aquarist's para publicar a tua farm. Podem ver o artigo aqui

Incredible 8000L (2000+ gallon) Portugal Coral Farm &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

Em grande forma o nosso amigo Machado!  :yb624: 

Eu pelo contrário, estive  :Prabaixo: , fui apanhado um pouco de surpresa pelo contacto e ao responder a algumas perguntas, fui muito idiota ao descrever a farm do Machado:

"This is a non-commercial project and it has inspired many reefers in Portugal and Spain."

Estou aqui a chicotear-me... tantas coisas boas que podia ter dito da farm e saiu-me esta pérola  :yb665:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Peço imensa desculpa ao pessoal por só agora responder mas tenho tido uma vida de cão em termos de tempo.


*Marco Madeira*:E um grande prazer voltar a "ver-te" por estas paragens. Temos muito que falar. Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.





> Grande Machado, 
> 
> Fui hoje contactado pelo blog da revista Advanced Aquarist's para publicar a tua farm. Podem ver o artigo aqui
> 
> Incredible 8000L (2000+ gallon) Portugal Coral Farm &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine
> 
> Em grande forma o nosso amigo Machado! 
> 
> Eu pelo contrário, estive , fui apanhado um pouco de surpresa pelo contacto e ao responder a algumas perguntas, fui muito idiota ao descrever a farm do Machado:
> ...



Toda esta visibilidade da MC na Advanced Aquarist  se deve a ti e à restante equipa do H2 O + Something, pelo destaque dado ao meu sistema neste vosso Blog. Obrigado pela tua amizade e simpatia, isto sim são as verdadeiras pérolas.
Encotramo-nos no almoço do Fragário do Norte.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Grande Machado, 
> 
> 
> Fui hoje contactado pelo blog da revista Advanced Aquarist's para publicar a tua farm. Podem ver o artigo aqui
> 
> Incredible 8000L (2000+ gallon) Portugal Coral Farm &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine
> 
> Em grande forma o nosso amigo Machado! 
> 
> ...


Boas a todos, Ricardo é escusado chicoteares-te  :Coradoeolhos: ,uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras ,e quem viu estas imagens é de ficar com baba até aos pés .
Apesar de não conhecer pessoalmente o Machado de Sousa ,é das pessoas que mais admiro neste hobbie por ter conseguido montar uma pequena GRANDE  farm num  país como nosso,e conseguir mante-la até hoje  .  ,deixo-lhe aqui uma palavra de apreço ,desejando-lhe as maiores felicidades com este projecto  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

De facto a "longevidade" da Maternidade do Coral começa a ser uma coisa impressionante. 

Não é fácil ter tanta qualidade durante tanto tempo, só mesmo para alguém como o mestre Machado  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Machado de Sousa, muitos Parabéns!
De facto é mesmo impressionante!

Quando fui aí visitar a maternidade, estava tão obcecado com as ups, entre outras questões que acho que não vi a maternidade como deve ser, estava também stressado para vir cedo para casa, por causa do aniversário da minha filha...

Ainda me lembro do "raspanete" que levei da mulher...
 :Smile: 

A maternidade é por tudo o que representa um marco no reef português, e mesmo mundial.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Se, como eu defendo a aquariofília  é uma corrida de fundo e não de velocidade , então o Jorge Machado de Sousa é o melhor maratonista que temos em Portugal. E o que é incrível, é que mesmo ao fim de muitos anos, vai sempre à frente !
É não apenas uma lição do que é a paixão pelo Hobby mas também uma lição de vida . Nesta altura são estes exemplos que mostram o caminho para os Portugueses . Quantas adversidades e contratempos já tiveste sem nunca desistir de perseguir a excelência naquilo que fazes ,sendo reconhecido o teu mérito internacionalmente numa das melhores revistas da especialidade. Parabéns !

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> ...
> Apesar de não conhecer pessoalmente o Machado de Sousa ,é das pessoas que mais admiro neste hobbie por ter conseguido montar uma pequena GRANDE  farm num  país como nosso,e conseguir mante-la até hoje  .  ,deixo-lhe aqui uma palavra de apreço ,desejando-lhe as maiores felicidades com este projecto .


Luis Santos, obrigado pelas tuas palavras de incentivo. 






> De facto a "longevidade" da Maternidade do Coral começa a ser uma coisa impressionante. 
> Não é fácil ter tanta qualidade durante tanto tempo, só mesmo para alguém como o mestre Machado


Ricardo, a longevidade da MC pode dever-se ao facto de a partir de certa altura eu não poder pôr sequer a hipótese de desistir, atendendo ao tempo e  investidos. A fuga teria que ser sempre para a frente. Além disso, isto para mim é como uma droga dura a que estou fortemente agarrado. Estou à espera do dia em que terei que arrumar carros para ganhar para a dose...
Quanto à qualidade, a MC já passou por fases boas e fases menos boas e tu visitaste-a nas fases melhores.
Agradeço as tuas palavras de apoio.






> Machado de Sousa, muitos Parabéns!
> De facto é mesmo impressionante!
> 
> Quando fui aí visitar a maternidade, estava tão obcecado com as ups, entre outras questões que acho que não vi a maternidade como deve ser, estava também stressado para vir cedo para casa, por causa do aniversário da minha filha...
> 
> Ainda me lembro do "raspanete" que levei da mulher...
> 
> 
> A maternidade é por tudo o que representa um marco no reef português, e mesmo mundial.


António Vitor, ainda bem que falas na questão da UPS. Confesso que na altura da tua visita à MC me deixaste um pouco confuso, pois realmente só te interessou a UPS! Na altura estavas a desenvolver uns estudos sobre baterias e UPS´s e talvez por isso a tua atenção tenha estado toda virada para aí.
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.






> Se, como eu defendo a aquariofília  é uma corrida de fundo e não de velocidade , então o Jorge Machado de Sousa é o melhor maratonista que temos em Portugal. E o que é incrível, é que mesmo ao fim de muitos anos, vai sempre à frente !
> É não apenas uma lição do que é a paixão pelo Hobby mas também uma lição de vida . Nesta altura são estes exemplos que mostram o caminho para os Portugueses . Quantas adversidades e contratempos já tiveste sem nunca desistir de perseguir a excelência naquilo que fazes ,sendo reconhecido o teu mérito internacionalmente numa das melhores revistas da especialidade. Parabéns !


Grande Rui Ferreira de Almeida! Acredita que estou bastante contente por voltar a ver-te a participar neste fórum, pois soube, da última vez que estive contigo, que andavas assoberbado de trabalho no teu consultório. Ainda bem que reapareces para podermos contar com os teus reconhecidos conhecimentos de aquariofilia. 
Gostei dessa do "maratonista que que vai sempre à frente"! Que sou um maratonista, lá isso sou, mas tenho muitas dúvidas que vá sempre à frente. 
Quanto às adversidades e contratempos que tive, só te digo que não foram poucos os me levaram a pôr a hipótese de desistir. 
Obrigado  pelas tuas palavras e pela tua amizade.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá pessoal!
Machado, primeiramente quero parabenizá-lo pelo belíssimo trabalho.
Gostaria de saber se você utiliza todo o sistema zeovit ou só o reator de zeolitos?
Dosa mais algum complemento além dos citados pela H2O?
Desculpem-me se estou postando minha dúvida em local impróprio.
Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Alfredo Gameiro

> *System parameters:*
> 		Ph = 7,9 quando acendem as luzes e 8,4 quando apagam
> 		Temp = 25⁰C quando acendem as luzes e 28⁰C quando apagam


Sou iniciante em marinho e aqui no Brasil orientam que a diferença de temperatura não pode variar mais que 1 grau e vejo que o dele varia 3 graus. Alguém poderia dar uma explicação sobre essa variação de temperatura se é normal ou não.
agradeço a todos pela compreensão.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá pessoal!
> Machado, primeiramente quero parabenizá-lo pelo belíssimo trabalho.
> Gostaria de saber se você utiliza todo o sistema zeovit ou só o reator de zeolitos?
> Dosa mais algum complemento além dos citados pela H2O?
> Desculpem-me se estou postando minha dúvida em local impróprio.
> Grato.
> Fernando Garcia


Olá Fernando Garcia,
Penso que o Ricardo Pinto não se importará que se esclareçam algumas dúvidas sobre a Maternidade do Coral  no tópico dele. 
Não uso o método Zeovit. Há cerca de 4 meses que venho usando zeolitos, que o método Zeovit também usa, e deste método apenas uso Coral Vitalizer e Aminoácidos. As bactérias e a fonte de carbono que uso são da Prodibio (Biodigest e Bioptim).
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Um abraço de Portugal

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Sou iniciante em marinho e aqui no Brasil orientam que a diferença de temperatura não pode variar mais que 1 grau e vejo que o dele varia 3 graus. Alguém poderia dar uma explicação sobre essa variação de temperatura se é normal ou não.
> agradeço a todos pela compreensão.


Olá Alfredo,
O ideal é variar no max 1º mas no meu caso não consigo evitar a variação de 3 º diários. Isto acontece porque neste momento faço a renovação do ar em cerca de 20 x por hora, para obter uma atmosfera rica em O2 e pobre em CO2, e arrefeço a água dos aquários com recurso à climatização ambiente. Quer isto dizer que não posso pôr o A/C a trabalhar porque lá se vai o frio produzido pela conduta de ventilação. Só estou à espera de uma serpentina que mandei vir de fora para a instalar na sump, substituindo a unidade do A/C interior. Assim, passarei a transferir o frio diretamente para a água do sistema, evitando perdas de calor como acontece ao climatizar o ar ambiente. 
Um abraço de Portugal,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Machado :Olá: 

Aproveito para fazer uma pergunta. Como testas e como adicionas o Potássio?

----------


## PedroPedroso

olá Machado

depois de tudo o que já vi e revi e após uma visita só posso dizer que este Homem é um Senhor.
Tudo isto só é possível com a dedicação, esforço, simpatia e partilha que experiências que o Machado transmite a todos.

parabéns Senhor Machado  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado
> 
> Aproveito para fazer uma pergunta. Como testas e como adicionas o Potássio?


Como passei a usar água natural, e faço TPA's de 10% de 3 em 3 semanas, tenho sempres os níveis de potássio (K) perto dos 400mg/l. Quando usava sais sintéticos controlava o potássio com testes da Korallenzucht e se necessário adicionava PIF (Potassio Iodide Fluoride) da mesma marca. Quando as TPA's são mais espaçadas costumo ainda usar PIF porque tenho 4 escumadores com rotores de agulhas a bombarem e estes rotores retiram algum K.






> olá Machado
> 
> depois de tudo o que já vi e revi e após uma visita só posso dizer que este Homem é um Senhor.
> Tudo isto só é possível com a dedicação, esforço, simpatia e partilha que experiências que o Machado transmite a todos.
> 
> parabéns Senhor Machado 
> 
> abraço


Obrigado pelas tuas simpáticas palavras.

O Senhor é que está aí a mais...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

A maternidade do coral já sofreu algumas mudanças desdea ultima vez que lá estive....e sempre para melhor!

Dessa vez fiquei deveras abismado com todo o sistema e a dedicação do Machado!

Com as modificaçoes ainda ficou melhor...lá terei de fazer uma pequena visita!

A ver se desta vez já trago um pequeno frag de pistillata Rosa shock..looool!

Mais uma vez muitos parabens por toda essa dedicação e pelo belo sistema que possui!

cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Machado, usas água natural ??? ai... temos de falar temos...
lembro-me de uma conversa muito interessante sobre água natural quando foste lá a casa...~ :Coradoeolhos: 

Agora é que me surpreendeste!  :SbSourire: 

Abraço!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, lembro-me no inicio do aqua ter falado com o Diogo Lopes e ele ter dito como vivemos em Lisboa (Água do Zezere) , que a água canalizada dá perfeitamente para os aquas.

Mas é como tudo, é só fazer-lhe testes.

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

B R U T A L!!!  :tutasla: 

Simplesmente estratosférico este sistema! E grande reportagem e artigo também epla H2o. É um prazer ler e ver estas fotos.

Empolgante!!!

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Machado 
não quero deixar passar mais esta oportunidade de endereçar mais uma vez as minhas felicitações por este bombástico projecto que se mantém há muito e é uma escola para muitos de nós.
Em Salvaterra terei o prazer de conversarmos um pouco, até lá 
um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas!
> 
> A maternidade do coral já sofreu algumas mudanças desdea ultima vez que lá estive....e sempre para melhor!
> 
> Dessa vez fiquei deveras abismado com todo o sistema e a dedicação do Machado!
> 
> Com as modificaçoes ainda ficou melhor...lá terei de fazer uma pequena visita!
> 
> A ver se desta vez já trago um pequeno frag de pistillata Rosa shock..looool!
> ...


As portas estão sempre escancaradas para quando me quiseres dar o prazer da tua visita! Com sorte pode ser que leves a tal pistilata






> Machado, usas água natural ??? ai... temos de falar temos...
> lembro-me de uma conversa muito interessante sobre água natural quando foste lá a casa...~
> 
> Agora é que me surpreendeste! 
> 
> Abraço!


Marco, só os burros não mudam de ideias. Temos que falar, temos.
Abraço,






> Boas, lembro-me no inicio do aqua ter falado com o Diogo Lopes e ele ter dito como vivemos em Lisboa (Água do Zezere) , que a água canalizada dá perfeitamente para os aquas.
> 
> Mas é como tudo, é só fazer-lhe testes.
> 
> Cumps.


A água canalizada do Zêzere pode ser boa,os sais sintéticos para fazer água artificial é que não são tão bons como a água natural.






> B R U T A L!!! 
> 
> Simplesmente estratosférico este sistema! E grande reportagem e artigo também epla H2o. É um prazer ler e ver estas fotos.
> 
> Empolgante!!!


Obrigado pelas tuas palavras estratosfericamente simpáticas. Quanto às fotos, onde está a mão do nosso amigo André Silvestre, o grande mestre da fotografia, há sempre magia!






> Olá Machado 
> não quero deixar passar mais esta oportunidade de endereçar mais uma vez as minhas felicitações por este bombástico projecto que se mantém há muito e é uma escola para muitos de nós.
> Em Salvaterra terei o prazer de conversarmos um pouco, até lá 
> um abraço


Obrigado pelas tuas bombásticas palavras de apoio e incentivo. Encontramo-nos  em Salvaterra.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Aproveito a oportunidade de elogiar o Machado de Sousa e a sua Maternidade.
De facto, criação de peixes e propagação de corais andam agora em voga! E muito bem!

Em tempos acompanhei o tópico na ReefCentral, mas depois fiquei com a ideia que este tinha sido esquecido, pois eram várias as perguntas por responder.

Nunca visitei a Maternidade, mas tenho uma mini-sump com uns vidros na diagonal e a diferentes alturas para provocar a queda dos sedimentos, baseado no sistema usado na Maternidade.




> Machado, usas água natural ??? ai... temos de falar temos...
> lembro-me de uma conversa muito interessante sobre água natural quando foste lá a casa...~


Lembro-me da entrevista feita pela rádio do Reefforum, penso que pelo Vítor Pestana (ouvi-a em podcast no dia seguinte)... em que o Machado explicava de forma vincada o porquê de usar sal e não água natural...
O tempo que seria necessário para ir buscar água... era uma das principais razões... mas depois ainda durante a entrevista, alguém lhe deu a volta! Se não estou enganado...

*Seria possível colocar essa entrevista no ar?*

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Seria possível colocar essa entrevista no ar?


Estou quase a criar a petição no Facebook.... *"Queremos a Radio Reefforum de volta!"*

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

[


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aproveito a oportunidade de elogiar o Machado de Sousa e a sua Maternidade.
> De facto, criação de peixes e propagação de corais andam agora em voga! E muito bem!
> 
> Em tempos acompanhei o tópico na ReefCentral, mas depois fiquei com a ideia que este tinha sido esquecido, pois eram várias as perguntas por responder.
> 
> Nunca visitei a Maternidade, mas tenho uma mini-sump com uns vidros na diagonal e a diferentes alturas para provocar a queda dos sedimentos, baseado no sistema usado na Maternidade.
> 
> ...


Pedro Ferrer estás sempre atento e agora é que me entalaste!

Lembro-me perfeitamente da tal entrevista em que o "locutor" de serviço era o meu grande grande amigo Vítor Pestana, aquando da inauguração da Rádio do Reefforum.  Tenho imensa pena que este projecto do Vítor não tivesse seguido em frente...
Lembro-me também que na altura o Carlos Mota levantou a questão das vantagens e desvantagens da água natural e da água sintética. O que se discutia na altura não era se a água natural era melhor ou pior para os nossos aquários do que a água sintética e vice-versa. Recordo-me que o que se discutia na altura era se compensava ou não, em termos economicos, colectar água natural em vez de produzirmos água sintética. Na altura lembro-me de ter comparado os dois processos apenas em termos de custos directos, ou seja, o custo do sal + da água de osmose para fazer a água sintética e os custos inerentes a ir buscar água ao mar, com o combustível, bombas, geradores, gerricans, o tempo consumido na viagem e na colecta, taxas da Capitania, etc. Tenho a ideia de ter sido uma discussão interessante e de ter afirmado que um dos meus receios em usar água natural era o de contaminar o meu sistema com esporos de algas.

Depois daquela conversa na Rádio Reefforum acabei por me converter à água salgada, por pelo menos 4 razões: 
1 - Para cada TPA eu precisava de produzir cerca 600 litros de água sintética (10%) e isto obrigava-me a carregar sacas e sacas de sal todas as semanas, de 15 em 15 dias ou de mês a mês, conforme a frequência das TPA's. Além disso precisaria de espaço na MC para armazenar as sacas. Se tivesse espaço disponível preferia montar mais um aquário..;
2 - Todos os sais sintéticos tentam aproximar-se da água natural e por melhor que seja o sal nunca dará direito a uma água igual à água natural; 
3 - A água natural apresenta níveis de potássio da ordem dos 390 ppm e assim deixo de ter necessidade de me preocupar com este parâmetro se fizer TPA's regulares. Muitissimo poucos sais garantem uma água sintética com os níveis de potássio semelhante ao da água natural e estou convicto de que se este parâmetro não estiver dentro destes valores não conseguimos boas cores dos corais;
4- Se recorresse a filter socks com pequena micragem poderia filtrar eventuais esporos de algas existentes na água, que era o que mais me preocupava.

Na sequência do uso da água natural descobri mais 3 razões a favor:

1  Mesmo que os custos inerentes à colecta de água natural sejam superiores à produção da água sintética, o que a meu ver continua a ser muito discutível, a água natural compensa pelos benefícios que trás aos nossos Akuas;
2  Ir à água dá-me um grande gozo e é um pretexto para passar uma parte do dia bem passada à  beira-mar;
3  Como gosto de aventuras, ir à água com uma carrinha do tempo da guerra de espanha é por si só uma aventura. Está muito boa de motor, a chapa é que está pior, e tem-se portado muito bem, só que de vez em quando proporciona-me mais uma aventura. Só para citar uma delas, da última vez que fui com o Alexandre à água, à ida para lá ficámos sem a embraiagem. Para pormos qualquer das mudanças tínhamos que parar a carrinha caso contrário as mudanças não entravam. Se arrancássemos em primeira tínhamos que andar sempre em primeira, não dava para alterar a s mudanças em andamento. Para andarmos na A5 e na A16, por exemplo, tivemos que parar a carrinha numa descida da A5, meter a 4ª e deixar descair a carrinha para depois acelerarmos até à portagem

Com este alongado da prosa espero não reacender a discussão sobre vantagens e desvantagens de água sintética versus água natural, dado que que este tema já foi bastante discutido neste fórum...

A propósito, tiveste uma ótima ideia em pedir para alguém pôr a tal entrevista no ar. Penso que terá que ser o Vítor Pestana a fazê-lo. Eu pessoalmente gostaria imenso de a ouvir...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Estou quase a criar a petição no Facebook.... *"Queremos a Radio Reefforum de volta!"*


Ricardo, 
Isto é que tem sido abusar do teu tópico.
Essa do Facebook é uma boa. A propósito: o Vitor Pestana podia pô-la no Youtube.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo, 
> Isto é que tem sido abusar do teu tópico.
> Essa do Facebook é uma boa. A propósito: o Vitor Pestana podia pô-la no Youtube.
> 
> Abraço,



Meu tópico? Eu não fiz nada. Isto é o teu tópico e da tua maternidade, é uma forma de te parabenizar por esses 4 anos sempre de grande qualidade!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Obrigado pela tua generosidade.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Update da Maternidade do Coral




Curiosamente, recebi informação deste vídeo pelos meus amigos americanos, através do FB. O Machado de Sousa é já uma estrela de Hollywood!

Portugal.... Portugal.... Portugal!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

De facto, um enorme investimento.
Este tipo de pessoas, negócios, etc etc, deviam ter benefícios fiscais! Homenageados por quem de direito!
Numa era que tanto se fala de reciclagem, de poupança energética em benefício do ambiente... porque não uma farm?

(...)

E os mangues continuam lá...podiam estar a ser iluminados por ~90% leds vermelhos e ~10% de leds azuis...
http://flowerforcerled.blogspot.com/...een-light.html




> Researchers found out that blue and red light is essential for plant growth and, in general, a percentage of 8% blue LEDs and 92% red LEDs, both with the same frequency and relative intensity per LED, are enough for a harmonious evolution. Blue has a smaller influence than red however a percentage between 1% and 20% of blue light can be selected, depending on the plants and their growth requirements.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Machado de Sousa em grande... mencionado no ReefBuilders...

Machado de Sousa’s Coral Maternity is a quite impressive garage fish room

----------


## António Vitor

> Its been a few years since I last looked at H2O+something's website. Those Portuguese guys always having something serious going on..


 :Wink: 




> I'd like to pick this guys brain. I'm building a Frag tank room off my garage as we speak.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Coincidência ou não....

Eu tinha preparado um post sobre a Maternidade no passado sábado, para publicar no Reefs.com, o post estava agendado para ser publicado no dia 13-10-2011. 

Mas como o vídeo da Maternidade, imediatamente se tornou viral, os editores resolveram antecipar a publicação do meu post... aqui está......

Coral Maternity – More than just a coral farm | Reefs.com

Mais uma vez... Machado de Sousa a dar "cartas" no mundo internacional dos reefs!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não paro de encontrar referências e elogios ao magnífico projecto do Machado de Sousa

Mais uma entrada, num conhecido blog...

Coral Maternity Setup in Portugal Seen in Updated Video | AquaNerd

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá brutal!!!

Não são de mais os elogios que temos todos de fazer a este projecto!

Muito bom!!!
Muitos parabéns!!!

 :Olá:  :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Este é, sem dúvida, um projecto brilhante. Pena é que nunca tenha visitado as instalações do Machado de Sousa... Mas se calhar o melhor é nem ir  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


Machado de Sousa, muitíssimos parabéns por tudo. E a t,i Ricardo, também, por divulgares o que de melhor se faz por cá.


Um abraço,
VM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

Convém acrescentar na descrição da iluminação do tanque "Fringing"...




> All tanks are illuminated with T5 lamps, except the Fringing tank which is powered with two Plasma fixtures Infinity Vision (Sfiligoi).


para ficar tipo...




> All tanks are illuminated with T5 lamps, except the Fringing tank which is powered with two Plasma fixtures Infinity Vision (Sfiligoi) and seven LED blades AquaBeam 600 Ultra Reef Blue (TMC).


Só para deixar uma "provocaçãozinha" ao pessoal que acha as AquaBeam fraquitas...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Amigo Ricardo!
Se não fosses tu e a notoriedade do H2O+Something, de que és co-fundador, o vídeo teria passado despercebido cá dentro e lá fora. O teu BLOG é um grande veículo de informação e a prova disso é que o ReefBuilders e o AquaNerd remetem os leitores para ele para saberem mais sobre a Maternidade. O meu muito obrigado, aliás, o nosso  muito obrigado (penso que posso falar em nome do pessoal) pelo que tens feito pela dinamização da aquariofilia portuguesa, de forma tão humilde e desinteressada. Estando tão longe sentimos-te bem perto de nós. Gostei dessa da "estrela de Hollywood"!
Um forte abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

Os meus parabéns Machado, cada vez parace mais composta e bonita a tua farm  :Wink: 

Gostava de saber se tens algum site/blog com informações sobre a tua farm, localização, corais disponíveis etc... 

abraço e continuação de um bom trabalho

----------

